# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaafd aan lorazepam

## Nel62

hallo allemaal.

Zal me eerst even voorstellen , ik ben Nel en ben 62 jaar. Na een postnatale depressie met straat angst en depressie , kreeg ik lorazepam voorgeschreven en dat is nu 35 jaar geleden en ik slik het nog steeds. Na mijn scheiding toen ik 36 was , ben ik in 6 weken gestopt en dat was een huzarenstukje.

Nu slik ik voor het slapen gaan meestal 8 tot 10 mg omdat er zoveel dingen zijn gebeurd in mijn leven die ik zonder medicijn niet aankon. In 1995 heb ik een hartstilstand gehad na zware longembolieën en het was een wonder dat ik goed uit de reanimatie in het ziekenhuis kwam. Daarna weer vele zware dingen moeten meemaken en nu slik ik dus weer al jaren dus 8 tot 10 mg als ik slapen ga en soms als ik erg onrustig ben overdag 3 mg. Ik wil heel graag op zijn minst minderen want ik ben het zat om hier mijn leven aan vast te zitten.
Mijn eigen schema waar ik aan denk, is elke week een kwart tablet minderen en dan zal ik wel mijn zware momenten hebben.
Toch wil ik het proberen en hou een dagboekje bij , ik geloof dat je dat hier ook kunt doen en misschien zijn er mensen die ook afgebouwd hebben ?
Wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn advies; ga naar je huisarts en vraag daar om hulp!

Héél véél sterkte!
Xx Ag

----------


## Nel62

Hallo Agnes.

In het verleden heb ik op eigen kracht de zaak afgebouwd en ik weet dat ik het kan. Wou alleen weten of er nog nieuwe tips waren die ik nog niet weet. Maar ben al begonnen en weet hoe ik het af moet bouwen en dat zal een tijd in beslag nemen omdat ik de langzame rustige weg verkies.

Maar dank je voor je reactie.

Groeten.
Nel

----------


## sietske763

mijn advies: vraag seroquel voor de drukte en spanning in je hoofd(hoge dosis)
dit werkt beter dan welke rustgever dan ook.

aan de andere kant zou ik mijzelf afvragen: wil ik dit nog op deze leeftijd
het afkicken van lorazepam(vooral jouw dosering) erg moeilijk
lorazepam is 1 van de meest verslavende middelen die er zijn....
succes met je beslissing!

----------


## Nel62

Hoi Sietske.

De kwaliteit van mijn leven is beter zonder al teveel lorazepam. 35 jaar geleden wisten veel huisartsen niet dat dit zo verslavend was en ik weet dat ik me beter voel als ik minder slik. Toen was mijn situatie zo slecht met een zware postnatale depressie en kreeg ik dit middel. Ik hoef niet helemaal zonder maar terugdraaien naar maximaal 2 tot 3 mg voor het slapen is dan genoeg. Mocht het toch lukken dan is dat mooi meegenomen.
Heb nooit van Seroquel gehoord en wil geen vervanger want dat is niet nodig.

Dank voor je antwoord en fijne dag.

Nel.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Sietske,
Vraag Seroquel .. dit middel kan je van je verslaving aan lorazepam afhelpen en is een héél goed product!!
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

een ps van agnes en mij..................
seroquel is niet verslavend, je kan er ieder moment mee stoppen.
hooguit dat je een nachtje wat minder slaapt als je seroquel direct stopt

zelf ben ik erg verslaafd aan bepaalde middelen, heb cold turkeys enz gehad.
maar ben erg blij dat lorazepam mijn dokter niet wilde geven...
heel veel sterkte, het is rotspul

----------

